# Solinoid wiring help?



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to wire this up to a "plug" to power it? I'm not sure which of the 3 wires should go where for what and don't want to find out the hard way I was wrong.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Green for ground and the two blacks to hot and neutral.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Agreed


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yep that's correct! Thanks


----------

